# Someone on moneysavingexpert tells it like it is



## siadwell (23 Apr 2012)

May contain references to road tax.

http://forums.moneysavingexpert.com/showpost.php?p=51310285&postcount=27

(originally spotted on YACF)


----------



## BSRU (23 Apr 2012)

It certainly shut sam1970 up.


----------



## potsy (23 Apr 2012)

Excellent


----------



## tyred (23 Apr 2012)




----------



## phil_hg_uk (23 Apr 2012)




----------



## GetAGrip (23 Apr 2012)

Oooh, I wonder if he/she is one of ours? Anyone recognise the style?
Come on 'thelawnet' out the closet with you


----------



## dan_bo (23 Apr 2012)

Good 'un.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (23 Apr 2012)

Can we have that broadcast on TV at every commercial break for 6 months please?


----------



## Arjimlad (23 Apr 2012)

And here endeth the lesson !!

Lovely job. Well done that person !


----------



## Dan B (23 Apr 2012)

GetAGrip said:


> Oooh, I wonder if he/she is one of ours? Anyone recognise the style?
> Come on 'thelawnet' out the closet with you


this one?


----------



## GetAGrip (23 Apr 2012)

Dan B said:


> this one?


Oh yeah, silly me


----------



## growingvegetables (23 Apr 2012)

Neat!


----------



## IanT (23 Apr 2012)

I'm loving that.


----------



## tiswas-steve (23 Apr 2012)

Contender for " non cyclechat post of the year " .
Top banana that poster !!


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (23 Apr 2012)

Now THAT is brilliance.


----------



## slowmotion (23 Apr 2012)

Oh YESSSSSS!


----------



## TheDoctor (23 Apr 2012)

*approves*


----------



## Brandane (23 Apr 2012)

Cyclist head on: That was very well put, thelawnet.

Driver head on: Sam1970 is an ar5e; well done thelawnet!


----------



## Fubar (23 Apr 2012)

Nice one, enjoyed that.


----------



## TVC (23 Apr 2012)

Excellent - made into a youtube clip that could be plastered all over the internet.


----------



## subaqua (23 Apr 2012)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Excellent - made into a youtube clip that could be plastered all over the internet.


 
linky?


----------



## TVC (23 Apr 2012)

It was a suggestion subaqua, if anyone fancies doing it


----------



## subaqua (23 Apr 2012)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> It was a suggestion subaqua, if anyone fancies doing it


 

aaah it read like you had done it , which explains why i have spent a fruitless few minutes looking for it


----------



## gaz (24 Apr 2012)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Excellent - made into a youtube clip that could be plastered all over the internet.


That is a good idea, i shall get some high quality images later and do it


----------



## subaqua (24 Apr 2012)

gaz said:


> That is a good idea, i shall get some high quality images later and do it


 

just done it


View: http://youtu.be/XyyQKwjFV_E


----------



## citybabe (24 Apr 2012)

I like it


----------



## TVC (24 Apr 2012)

Thank you.

Added to facebook already.


----------



## gaz (24 Apr 2012)

subaqua said:


> just done it
> 
> 
> View: http://youtu.be/XyyQKwjFV_E



I won't step on your toes then.


----------



## subaqua (25 Apr 2012)

gaz said:


> I won't step on your toes then.


 

you're not a lardy so it wouldn't hurt me . if you can do one then please have a go. I had a spare ten minutes in work , as you can probably tell from the quality, so threw one together


----------



## raindog (25 Apr 2012)

Brilliant 
I've bookmarked that page for future use


----------



## manalog (25 Apr 2012)

subaqua said:


> just done it
> 
> 
> View: http://youtu.be/XyyQKwjFV_E



Brilliant except the last car looks like its more than 25 years old, could it be tax exempt?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (25 Apr 2012)

manalog said:


> Brilliant except the last car looks like its more than 25 years old, could it be tax exempt?


I doubt it. That looks like a late 80's/early 90's one. Tax exemption on age only applies to cars made in or before December 1972.

When the scheme first came in it was for all cars over 25 years old...... then the government realised how many 25 year old cars were actually on the road  so they locked it to a fixed date coz they were losing revenue.


----------



## DougieAB (25 Apr 2012)

Nice! Made me think of my last altercation with a BMW driver who overtook me on a sharp left hand corner. Before he sped off he said, and I quote "Who's the car, and who's the bike?" My next thought was "Who's the peanut?"


----------



## John the Monkey (25 Apr 2012)

To be fair to poor old Sam, someone paying £450 in "Road Tax" is probably in need of the services of a Money Saving Expert.


----------



## subaqua (25 Apr 2012)

John the Monkey said:


> To be fair to poor old Sam, someone paying £450 in "Road Tax" is probably in need of the services of a Money Saving Expert.


 

you would be surprised what actually falls into that bracket. I was . thought it was just mahoosive cars or "wankpanzers" but there are quite a few family cars in there.


----------



## thelawnet (29 Apr 2012)

So, er thanks for the adulation, but sadly the post appears to have been nuked by someone at MSE.

Still in Google's cache

http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...moneysavingexpert.com/showpost.php?p=51310285

Don't know why.
Will try and find out.


----------



## thelawnet (29 Apr 2012)

Have investigated a little, and it seems they have deleted (at least) seven posts from the thread which was here http://forums.moneysavingexpert.com/showthread.php?t=3812693

including several pictures of vehicles parked in cycle lanes.

It might well be that a driver read the post and complained to MSE.

My experience with MSE is that if anyone complains to them about any given post on their forums, they will delete it, no questions asked. So you can say 'you illegally photographed my car, invasion of privacy, human rights, remove these posts in this thread', and they will just do it because the staff are poorly paid/trained and it's cheaper and safer to just delete any thing at the first sign of trouble.

There was a thread about this bunch of fraudsters:

http://fotios.org/node/2173

on their site, it was up for quite a few months and people posted their bad experiences. One day the thread vanished, and their lowly paid staff deleted all questions about it and also ignored emails sent in enquiry. They are actually one of ebay's largest sellers, with over a million items sold, mostly poor-quality generic phone accessories, but also a significant amount of counterfeit goods. Trading Standards were too underresourced to even respond to my email, and redirected me to 'Consumer Helpless' or some such, where I got an inane drone on the phone who tried to tell me about my rights (I know what my rights are, what I want is for you to stop this fraudulent trading), and so posts on sites like MSE are a significant piece of consumer protection.


----------



## lukesdad (29 Apr 2012)

So people think council tax covers the cost of upkeep of the roads ? Interesting.


----------



## subaqua (29 Apr 2012)

lukesdad said:


> So people think council tax covers the cost of upkeep of the roads ? Interesting.


 
no, we just know that it goes into the general taxation pot and is then divvyed up accordingly. overlysimplistic but then sometimes it needs to be for those that can be hard of understanding.


----------



## lukesdad (29 Apr 2012)

I should have reffered to the link supplied above apologies.


----------



## John the Monkey (1 May 2012)

subaqua said:


> you would be surprised what actually falls into that bracket. I was . thought it was just mahoosive cars or "wankpanzers" but there are quite a few family cars in there.


 
Quite possibly. Although our family car (estate, in which nippers & a dog are ferried about) is nowhere near. If the guy's unhappy at paying £450, maybe he should make different choices. Takes all sorts, I s'pose.


----------



## subaqua (1 May 2012)

John the Monkey said:


> Quite possibly. Although our family car (estate, in which nippers & a dog are ferried about) is nowhere near. If the guy's unhappy at paying £450, maybe he should make different choices. Takes all sorts, I s'pose.


 

quite right, if we were all cycle fascists then the world would be a dull place. I choose the best form of transport for the task . mostly thats the bike. sometimes it need to be the 4x4.


----------



## Raa (1 May 2012)

I just tried to think of circumstances where, in a modern city, a 4x4 would represent the best form of transport for a given task, but I really can't think of any at all. Maybe that makes me a 'cyclefascist'


----------



## benb (1 May 2012)

lukesdad said:


> So people think council tax covers the cost of upkeep of the roads ? Interesting.


 
Pretty sure the local council is responsible, via council tax, for mending potholes &c.


----------



## subaqua (1 May 2012)

Raa said:


> I just tried to think of circumstances where, in a modern city, a 4x4 would represent the best form of transport for a given task, but I really can't think of any at all. Maybe that makes me a 'cyclefascist'


 
I didn't say driving in the city with it. I live in what could possibly be described as the suburbs , and head out into the great outdoors with it loaded up to the gills with the bikes camping kit. tried it in a supermini but it just wouldn't cut it. better for the environment than flying off to ooorup for a fortnight in the sun.


----------



## lukesdad (1 May 2012)

benb said:


> Pretty sure the local council is responsible, via council tax, for mending potholes &c.


 You re right about the upkeep, unfortunately council tax cannot cover council expenditure. They get a pretty large wedge from the exchequer as well.


----------



## subaqua (1 May 2012)

lukesdad said:


> You re right about the upkeep, unfortunately council tax cannot cover council expenditure. They get a pretty large wedge from the exchequer as well.


 
ah so they get more from the treasury , who collect that via all sorts of other taxes that a cyclist would likely pay, VAT or income tax, or the tax on the piddling interest i get on my current account. Thats fine. no problem with that at all.


----------



## lukesdad (1 May 2012)

subaqua said:


> ah so they get more from the treasury , who collect that via all sorts of other taxes that a cyclist would likely pay, VAT or income tax, or the tax on the piddling interest i get on my current account. Thats fine. no problem with that at all.


 Poor oppressed cyclist alert !


----------



## gavintc (1 May 2012)

I have earned a reasonable wage for some time and could have afforded a big car. But, I object to paying more tax than I have to. Accordingly, I research my car purchases quite carefully ensuring that the mpg is acceptable and that the VED is a low as I can find for the car size I want. It is not rocket science, but I have limited sympathy for friends who complain about paying top rate for VED, when there are perfectly good alternatives.


----------



## subaqua (1 May 2012)

lukesdad said:


> Poor oppressed cyclist alert !


 
nope, happy cyclist who knows how much he contributes to the taxation pot and realises that without taxation we would be shafted as a country


----------



## lukesdad (1 May 2012)

Good for you.


----------



## benb (1 May 2012)

gavintc said:


> I have earned a reasonable wage for some time and could have afforded a big car. But, I object to paying more tax than I have to. Accordingly, I research my car purchases quite carefully ensuring that the mpg is acceptable and that the VED is a low as I can find for the car size I want. It is not rocket science, but I have limited sympathy for friends who complain about paying top rate for VED, when there are perfectly good alternatives.


 
Not to mention people who complain about fuel costs but then drive like bellends.


----------



## lukesdad (2 May 2012)

benb said:


> Not to mention people who complain about fuel costs but then drive like bellends.


 
Or cyclists who complain about the price of parts then amble aimlessly about at the weekend 

< joke by the way ben >


----------



## benb (2 May 2012)

lukesdad said:


> Or cyclists who complain about the price of parts then amble aimlessly about at the weekend
> 
> < joke by the way ben >


 
I never complain about the price of parts!


----------

